# Brand new 156mm Volkl Attiva Luna skis for sale



## Markus ur Alias (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all. I bought these for a girlfriend I had back in June/July and things didn't work out. They're brand new, wrapped up with Marker M10 bindings unmounted. Here is what Volkl says about them:
The '08 Volkl Attiva Luna Women's Ski gives intermediate women skiers a new all-conditions favorite. A comfort-inspiring 72 millimeter waist combines with a deep sidecut to produce the perfect blend of soft and groomed snow performance. The new Attiva 3Motion ski/binding system gives the Luna a soft flex and moves the skier's standing position forward. Power Grip Construction provides more edge grip by moving more material over the ski's edges, where it can support the edge for better grip. Compare the Volkl Attiva Luna to last year's Volkl AC2 in performance and price.

Length - 156

Side Cut - 117-72-103 mm

Turning Radius - 12.5

Binding - Marker Motion M10.0 Attiva (DIN 3-10)

Ski Level - Intermediate To Advanced






I have a pair of Volkl AC40 Unlimiteds from a couple years back and I love them to death. I spent about $350 on the skis and am just looking to recover that. Thanks.


----------

